
Rebuilding the Antikythera Mechanism out of Lego | Casting Out Nines - johndcook
http://castingoutnines.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/rebuilding-the-antikythera-mechanism-out-of-lego/
======
jacquesm
To quote Conan the Librarian, "You're Late!":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991557>

